# Free Recipe Book..Lo- Sodium, Fat & Cholesterol..



## Filus59602 (Oct 31, 2002)

All recipes have complete Nutritional Analysis. 
I have compiled a 21 chapter cookbook and it's FREE thru e-mail. 

Healthy Eatin' Recipes VOLUME  #2 

Just send an e-mail to pnare@msn.com 

If you have already requested or received this do not request it again. It will mess up my poor pea brain 

I've sent out over 1,000 already. Get yours now!


----------



## Filus59602 (Oct 31, 2002)

*Free Recipe Book.....*

P.S.   Many of these are also Diabetic!


----------

